# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Plus, smart speaker, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's Echo Plus packs in a smart home hub"
From the looks of it, the focus is on simple setup and installation.

by Timothy J. Seppala
September 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Plus 2nd Gen (2018) - Hands on review

Published on Oct 17, 2018




> Amazon’s second-generation Echo Plus speaker is the loudest, bassiest speaker in the Echo fleet. While featuring a smart hub with only Zigbee connectivity, other upgrades make this device a worthy smart speaker. We took the device for a whirl around the smart home to see how it fares against other speakers in the space.

----------

